
Ask HN: Any Zapier Alternative to Automate Twitter? - el_cid
I use Zapier to automate Twitter. I add to a list people who post on a certain #topic. And from time to time I browse the list and add to friend people who meet certain criteria, or I like what they post.<p>I am looking at alternatives, because I find the first paid tier on Zapier way too expensive. I would gladly pay something like $5 for a lower number of &quot;zaps&quot; per month.<p>This has helped me network with like minded people. I looked at N8n.io but it lacks Twitter altogether. And in IFTTT I can&#x27;t create this simple workflow... Maybe I am missing something.
======
BrianDonofrio
There's another cool tool called Automate.io. It offers a lot more tasks than
Zapier, I think around 250. It also allows multi-step Bots in the free plan.

Check this link out for more info - [https://automate.io/zapier-
alternative](https://automate.io/zapier-alternative)

------
EdwardMSmith
Out of curiosity, what is the limiting factor of the free tier on Zapier for
you? You need more that 100 runs per month, or you need multi-step workflows?

Perhaps [https://www.integromat.com/en/](https://www.integromat.com/en/) would
work for you.

~~~
el_cid
The 100 runs per month, if I had something like 500 it would be enough. But
100 per month, or 3 per day basically, it's too few. I'll take a look thanks!

edit: looks good, I was able to create the same flow and the free tier is more
generous! Thank you!

